# '01 Nissan Pathfinder LE -- Service Engine Soon?!?!



## acb_22 (Jun 8, 2005)

Any suggestions?? The car has 76,500 miles ... have only had it for 1 week. The light just popped on yesterday ... I read the manual, and it states that it could be something to do with the emissions ... I haven't had the car inspected yet, purchased it out of state.

Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you!

Alex


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

acb_22 said:


> Any suggestions?? The car has 76,500 miles ... have only had it for 1 week. The light just popped on yesterday ... I read the manual, and it states that it could be something to do with the emissions ... I haven't had the car inspected yet, purchased it out of state.
> 
> Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> ...


Best thing to do is get the codes from the ECU. If you don't know how to do it, go to Autozone. I think they'll do it for ya for free.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

acb_22 said:


> Any suggestions?? The car has 76,500 miles ... have only had it for 1 week. The light just popped on yesterday ... I read the manual, and it states that it could be something to do with the emissions ... I haven't had the car inspected yet, purchased it out of state.
> 
> Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> ...


could be anything...simplest thing sometimes happens, is take your gas cap off, and put it back on making sure to turn it till it clicks 3X.

I've had my SES come on 3X: ignition coil failure, cam timing sensor, intake fouled...next up oxygen sensors!  

get code read, Autozone or dealer, and get it fixed. doubt it will pass inspection with that light on.


----------



## maxler3 (Jul 8, 2005)

acb_22 said:


> Any suggestions?? The car has 76,500 miles ... have only had it for 1 week. The light just popped on yesterday ... I read the manual, and it states that it could be something to do with the emissions ... I haven't had the car inspected yet, purchased it out of state.
> 
> Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> ...


Took mine to Autozone and got ODBC code of P0158 which was the drivers side rear O2 sensor. Replaced it myself. Went backt to Autozone and the reset the ECU and low and behold it is fine. Probably same but get the codes from Autozone. The do it for FREE :idhitit:


----------



## jakel (Aug 8, 2005)

maxler3 said:


> Took mine to Autozone and got ODBC code of P0158 which was the drivers side rear O2 sensor. Replaced it myself. Went backt to Autozone and the reset the ECU and low and behold it is fine. Probably same but get the codes from Autozone. The do it for FREE :idhitit:


Was it difficult to replace the O2 sensor yourself?


----------



## rvk778 (Apr 16, 2005)

I had the SES light come on 2 weeks ago, mechanic reset it. Then jumped on the highway last week, came back on. Went back and got the O2 sensor replaced. He said they have huge inventory on these things, because the o2 sensors are a known problem with pathy's/qx4's


----------



## abomb1 (Jul 27, 2004)

The cam timing sensor is also a very common failure on these Pathfinders. I found a lot of information about it when I searched for my error. Mine went out at 72,000 on my 01.


----------



## larry (Mar 2, 2005)

*Service engine soon light*

I've had the cam sensor replaced on my 2001 Nissan Pathfinder with 72,000 miles,when the engine light came on. I also had the O2 sensor replaced when the engine light came on. The cam sensor code my local mechanic could not read with his Snap On code reader, I had to take it to the dealer for that and they wanted $75 dollars just to read the code. My local mechanic said some codes only the dealer could read. However he did read the 02 sensor code. I hope the engine light doesn,t come on for a long while now.


----------



## iosephos (Sep 30, 2009)

*service engine soon light on a 1997 nissan pathfinder LE*

Hello i have this Pathfinder LE Model 1997 almost a one month ago, i live in Lebanon and i was driving it on the highway tonight then i turned it off for like a 1 hour, after that i turned it on and i got this " Service engine soon " light is on.

Actually i don't know what to do and i don't know what does that suppose to mean. can anyone help me ? please !.


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, the "service engine soon" is the same thing as the check engine light. Just means the computer found some problem somewhere in its sensors. It could just be a bad sensor or could be the sensor picking up problem.
The first step is to go to an auto place and have them read the codes from the computer. (people say Autozone (a parts place) because they do it for free instead of paying someone to do). I don't know anything about where you live so I can't tell you where to go, but call a few auto parts places. Ask them if they can read the codes off of the ecu. Also ask how much. If none of them can do it, then you can go to a mechinic. You can always go to the dealer, they will be able to do it, but will also charge unless it is under warranty. 

Once you get the code, you can come back here and start a new topic. Post as much info as you know and the codes that were read. 
Then we can give you more input as to what you need to do.


----------



## iosephos (Sep 30, 2009)

snoopdogie187 said:


> Hi, the "service engine soon" is the same thing as the check engine light. Just means the computer found some problem somewhere in its sensors. It could just be a bad sensor or could be the sensor picking up problem.
> The first step is to go to an auto place and have them read the codes from the computer. (people say Autozone (a parts place) because they do it for free instead of paying someone to do). I don't know anything about where you live so I can't tell you where to go, but call a few auto parts places. Ask them if they can read the codes off of the ecu. Also ask how much. If none of them can do it, then you can go to a mechinic. You can always go to the dealer, they will be able to do it, but will also charge unless it is under warranty.
> 
> Once you get the code, you can come back here and start a new topic. Post as much info as you know and the codes that were read.
> Then we can give you more input as to what you need to do.


Thank for the reply  i think i will take it to the mechanic and i will scan it and when i got the results i will tell u what was the results thanks again for the reply. And as for my country they all charge money for everything , take care and have a nice day dude.


----------

